# Wrong on so many levels



## fm_emt (Jun 11, 2006)

... but a great way to kill time.

http://www.addictinggames.com/kittencannon.html

(the rest of the site has other flash & shockwave games)

My high score: 1574


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 11, 2006)

(<<---clicky)


----------

